# UK Dudes - Karly From BB?



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 1, 2009)

I <3 her! 






















Watch video - I Love the Finer Things in Life - - Big Brother - Channel4.com


----------



## DaveCarter (Jul 1, 2009)

Buggering hell!!! I might just have to start watching that Flying-Spaghetti-Monster-Awful program....


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 1, 2009)

who is she and where does she roam?

err...i got my eyes off her and i read....BB....and that was it..not interested..boohh!!!


----------



## halsinden (Jul 1, 2009)

lovely, but a willingness to be on BB is about the same her interview saying "i love all the finer things in life... feet... faecal matter... defending jade goody..."

H


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 1, 2009)

halsinden said:


> lovely, but a willingness to be on BB is about the same her interview saying "i love all the finer things in life... feet... faecal matter... defending jade goody..."
> 
> H


 
unfortunately i concurr on that one, eventhough once she is "stuffed" she can't really talk...sorry i had to crack one !!!!


----------



## halsinden (Jul 1, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> unfortunately i concurr on that one, eventhough once she is "stuffed" she can't really talk...sorry i had to crack one !!!!



it's tricky to say "big brother" when you can only speak in vowels.

"i like some of the finer things in life... GAK... GAK GAK GAK... GUERK, scooootland and i GAARKK gak gak gak"

H


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 1, 2009)

it looks like she has gone "downhill" since her last BB thingy....


----------



## halsinden (Jul 1, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> it looks like she has gone "downhill" since her last BB thingy....



hmm, harsh. that'll be the scot in her though, they're always trying to stamp out humanity, the skirted buggers.

H


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 1, 2009)

halsinden said:


> hmm, harsh. that'll be the scot in her though, they're always trying to stamp out humanity, the skirted buggers.
> 
> H


 
well, luckily they don't cook with human bladder....yet...still, could be worse, she could have been a "cross" between welsh and scottish...

and that my friend isn't brilliant as i happen to know a few.....


----------



## halsinden (Jul 1, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> well, luckily they don't cook with human bladder....yet...still, could be worse, she could have been a "cross" between welsh and scottish...
> 
> and that my friend isn't brilliant as i happen to know a few.....



i thought there were laws against that sort of thing?

H


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 1, 2009)

well, you know what happens in highland / dewllings ......


----------



## Ror3h (Jul 1, 2009)

DAYUM!
Still, I'm not gonna start watching BB.


----------



## halsinden (Jul 1, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> well, you know what happens in highland / dewllings ......



insistence that there, allegedly, can only be one?

H


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 1, 2009)

well in this case i have witnessed it, and i am sure there will be at least a 2nd one...


----------



## halsinden (Jul 1, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> well in this case i have witnessed it, and i am sure there will be at least a 2nd one...



there are entire towns of them, but it keeps them busy scuffling amongst themselves.

H


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 1, 2009)

Another fake, plastic, manufactured girl. Average. It takes a lot to turn a 5 into a 10.

I don't understand all the Scottish whisperings that are occuring in this here thread.  Will someone please explain to me what is going on?


----------



## jonathan_addams (Jul 1, 2009)

Each to their own.

I wouldn't touch it with a stolen, double-bagged, barge pole.


----------



## halsinden (Jul 1, 2009)

jonathan_addams said:


> Each to their own.
> 
> I wouldn't touch it with a stolen, double-bagged, barge pole.



what, scotland?

fair enough.

H


----------



## jonathan_addams (Jul 1, 2009)

halsinden said:


> what, scotland?
> 
> fair enough.
> 
> H



Nah, Scotland's alright. Avoid Glasgow though - that's where I grew up.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 1, 2009)

I hate Big Brother, but I'd tap that like a bath tub.


----------



## hairychris (Jul 1, 2009)

BB?

Fucker need shooting in the face.

End of.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 1, 2009)

hairychris said:


> Fucker need shooting in the face.



While I don't find her *that* attractive, I would oblige.


----------



## liamh (Jul 1, 2009)

Big Brother is shit quality tv with the target audience being morons, but I find it strangely addicting.
Lisa and Rodrigo ftw
Naurine touches my falala, my ding ding dong..
I hope Sree goes this friday, smug fuck, hate him.


----------



## Rick (Jul 1, 2009)

She's hot. Why is this a UK thread only?


----------



## liamh (Jul 1, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> While I don't find her *that* attractive, I would oblige.


Bukkake-jutsu!!!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 1, 2009)

liamh said:


> Bukkake-jutsu!!!



Que?


----------



## liamh (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 1, 2009)

liamh said:


>



Elaborate. Now.


----------



## liamh (Jul 1, 2009)

You obviously don't watch a healthy amount of asian porn 
Or have a little cousin who watches anime when you're baby-sitting.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 1, 2009)

liamh said:


> You obviously don't watch a healthy amount of asian porn
> Or have a little cousin who watches anime when you're baby-sitting.



No... I'm too busy doing what hairychris said. 

NOTE - I did NOT say "having done to me."


----------



## Rick (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh I see, because I'm a Yank, no one will acknowledge me.

Screw you guys.


----------



## Neil (Jul 1, 2009)

You could google bukkake, but I warn you it is NOT SFW.


Anyway she is hot, very hot, and the accent doesnt bother me, she also seems to have a little bit more upstairs than that other idiot bimbo.

Although Noirine has it, she is the best mix of beuty and brains.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 1, 2009)

Rick said:


> She's hot. Why is this a UK thread only?



it's for everyone - only people from outside the UK won't recognise her  it was more of a question to the men of the UK if they would tap that  but it's open to all - no discrimination here 



jonathan_addams said:


> Each to their own.
> 
> I wouldn't touch it with a stolen, double-bagged, barge pole.



 umm... are you a man?



caughtinamosh said:


> Another fake, plastic, manufactured girl. Average. It takes a lot to turn a 5 into a 10.


----------



## Fred (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm with jonathan_addams and caughtinamosh on this one. Cannot fucking stand girls that look like that. You know the second they open their mouths whole countries are going to have to be evacuated to avoid the flood of airbrained shit which will emanate forth.

And sweet fuck I hate Big Brother. In other words I probably shouldn't be in this thread, but I'm damned if I haven't just thoroughly jammed a flagpole into the unforgiving soil and belted out a rousing rendition of "God Save The Queen".


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 1, 2009)

nah this one's actually quite smart.


----------



## Rick (Jul 1, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> it's for everyone - only people from outside the UK won't recognise her  it was more of a question to the men of the UK if they would tap that



I don't give a fuck about recognizing her, I'd plow that like JJ would plow...well, you know.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 1, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


>



"Do it man! Drill her burger!"


----------



## CatPancakes (Jul 1, 2009)

her face looks like its plastic


----------



## liamh (Jul 1, 2009)

E dunna lu li plastek!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 1, 2009)

liamh said:


> E dunna lu li plastek!





she maybe be a Barbie but boy would I play with her


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 1, 2009)

Fred said:


> I'm with jonathan_addams and caughtinamosh on this one. Cannot fucking stand girls that look like that. You know the second they open their mouths whole countries are going to have to be evacuated to avoid the flood of airbrained shit which will emanate forth.



Hopefully the only times she'll need to open her mouth are when things are going inside it as opposed to coming out.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 1, 2009)

ok maybe she's not _that_ bright but she can sing


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 1, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> ok maybe she's not _that_ bright but she can sing



I've changed my mind.

I'd make her "sing" alright.


----------



## liamh (Jul 1, 2009)

Hate Sree, hate Sree, hate Sree..


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 1, 2009)

yeah slimey fucker.

I used to find Halfwit funny but now he's just annoying.


----------



## liamh (Jul 1, 2009)

I think he's alright, I hated him when he ass-licked angel..
Rodrigo and Lisa ftw!


----------



## liamh (Jul 1, 2009)

Haha, apparently he's "shocked" he's up for eviction
What the hell?
And he thinks he will beat halfwit?
DICK!
GTFO!


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm partial to women with curves, so skinny women need to make up for it with some other endearing quality.

She does not have any that I can find. 



liamh said:


> E dunna lu li plastek!



I worked in the factory they molded her in.


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 1, 2009)

What about the other one? With the huge titties? I don't watch big brother but i clocked that bi-hatch from a mile off... dumb cunt. I still would though.


----------



## liamh (Jul 1, 2009)

Noirin


----------



## Neil (Jul 1, 2009)

^ Definately! Very hot, killer smile.

Sree is such a f**king dick, needs to leave big time, he totally f**ked up the ice cream task, he was like yeah I've a good memory trust me, and has forgotten at least two of the orders...


----------



## yingmin (Jul 1, 2009)

White girls


----------



## liamh (Jul 1, 2009)

Sree always does that, says he's great at something, then totally fucks it up..
GTFO NOOB!!


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jul 1, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> What about the other one? With the huge titties? I don't watch big brother but i clocked that bi-hatch from a mile off... dumb cunt. I still would though.



Pics perhaps? And perhaps a video of her making a complete Ass of herself much like Karly?


----------



## meisterjager (Jul 2, 2009)

FYI, I don't think the chick in question has had plastic surgery. She's about a 7, but I can't stand the way she talks. That particular vein of Scottish accent wears very thin on me, everything turns to 'sh'.. talksh, walksh, shhcottish. 

The one with the comedy boobs is too thin. and stupid.

Noirin is the one, for sure. she's gorgeous. had her tits out in Nuts a few weeks ago, too


----------



## Nick (Jul 2, 2009)

she is whats commonly reffered to as a Ned.

anyway, id do terrible things to her. but she would recieve no phonecall thereafter....


----------



## halsinden (Jul 2, 2009)

Nick said:


> she is whats commonly reffered to as a Ned.
> 
> anyway, id do terrible things to her. but she would recieve no phonecall thereafter....



you wouldn't call?

dude, harsh.

H


----------



## Nick (Jul 2, 2009)

would you?


----------



## halsinden (Jul 2, 2009)

Nick said:


> would you?



of course i would, how else will i get her mother's contact details?

H


----------



## Nick (Jul 2, 2009)

thats what you search her phone for while shes sleeping before you slip out the door un noticed


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 3, 2009)

*One of the biggest fucking morons in UK TV history*

Bitch needs to start fucking respecting Marcus, now that she has Sree's cock out of her mouth she might stop being such a blinkered, stuck up twat. Marcus to win, finally a real, normally adjusted human being on the show. He is the kinda guy I'd have a beer with, and he was bang on when he called big brother out when they called him a racist because they were scared of getting complaints from indians and white PC letter writers.


----------



## liamh (Jul 3, 2009)

^ Yes!
I was really touched when Marcus had a go at Big Brother, he was 100% right, he is the least game-playing house-mate..
Having said that I think Rodrigo will win..
But Marcus is now my favourite housemate


----------



## Neil (Jul 3, 2009)

Definately Marcus, he is completely right.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 3, 2009)

Guys, the yanks and other non-limeys are laughing at us.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 3, 2009)

who gives a fuck about them, Marcus is the true representation of the Englishman, hail the wolverine beard!


----------



## GazPots (Jul 4, 2009)

Of the 4 seconds i've seen her on big brother i can honestly say she is one of the most fucking irritating people i've witnessed.


If i remember rightly once she just starting shouting "I WANT A BISCUIT" about 49 times in that fucking horrible voice of hers. Right we get the fucking idea. You want a fucking biscuit. Now go eat one and shut the fuck up.


Just another BB Idiot.

I honestly hope this is the final series of this horrible excuse for a tv show.


Edit - "i've got a boyfriend.................who's a multimillionaire".


Well thanks for that startling piece of information that nobody gives a shiney shit about. Hopefully he can buy you some diamond excrusted, champagne flavoured biscuits to fill your fucking face. Mabye that'll stop her talking.



Is it obviously i despise all things big brother?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 4, 2009)

GazPots said:


> Of the 4 seconds i've seen her on big brother i can honestly say she is one of the most fucking irritating people i've witnessed.
> 
> 
> If i remember rightly once she just starting shouting "I WANT A BISCUIT" about 49 times in that fucking horrible voice of hers. Right we get the fucking idea. You want a fucking biscuit. Now go eat one and shut the fuck up.
> ...



No, but it is obvious. 

Give this man a biscuit for the truth.


----------



## GazPots (Jul 4, 2009)

Better be a fucking Fox's Classic.


----------



## Neil (Jul 4, 2009)

I f**king hate bb and all the retards that go on it, but for some reason I can stop watching this series, in 10 years I decide to watch it now...? Now the arguing has subsided I will probably get bored, although it does seem to have a less than normal amount of dumb ass people who are just in there to be famous, they just seem to have filled it with either foreigners or gays, as Marcus points out to just be PC.


----------



## liamh (Jul 4, 2009)

I now hate lisa, she will start an argument with freddie whenever the chance arises.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 4, 2009)

Lisa is a twat, she tries to be all straight talking and that, but as soon as she gets a chance she is having a go at Freddie, or in the televised Sree beatdown, when Freddie tried to have his say on the matter, Lisa started with the whole "Don't get involved, I'm not", she won't even let him voice his opinion. So much for free speach and open minded perspectives eh? Marcus ftw btw.


----------



## Neil (Jul 4, 2009)

Marcus is so going to be up for eviction this week I recon, Lisa and Karly are going to vote for him and Freddie for sure.


----------



## liamh (Jul 4, 2009)

And because british public consists of 90% dumbasses marcus will go if he's up against halfwit because "omg he r teh racists".



Kris is the biggest douche in the house, I can't stand him!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 4, 2009)

Neil said:


> Marcus is so going to be up for eviction this week I recon, Lisa and Karly are going to vote for him and Freddie for sure.



You think Freddie will vote for him? I think Freddie has bigger fish to fry - Lisa (total bitch) and Kris, who despises him. Kris hates Freddie because he recognises that he is vastly outmatched by him in an intellectual sense; half the time, he can't even comprehend the subjects Freddie talks about, let alone have his own opinion on them. I don't think Freddie will nominate Marcus, at least I hope not, because Marcus is the only straight talking one in there, who genuinely went in with no plans, no masks and no bullshit. I agree that Dogface and Karly will vote for Marcus, but then they are *scabborous whores that should be shot into the sun*


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 4, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> Guys, the yanks and other non-limeys are laughing at us.





On behalf of all the ss.org UK contingent I ask that a mod PLEASE close this thread.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 5, 2009)

^ Oh wow, thats just awesome. I _LOVE_ spam.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 5, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Marcus ftw btw.





Esp Griffyn said:


> Marcus is the only straight talking one in there, who genuinely went in with no plans, no masks and no bullshit.





Esp Griffyn said:


> Marcus to win, finally a real, normally adjusted human being on the show. He is the kinda guy I'd have a beer with.



 

Wolverine FTW! 

I've been out drinking all weekend so I've probably missed loads, I knew Sree would go though that guy was a fucking idiot.

Kris is definitely a douche, loves himself a bit doesn't he?



distressed_romeo said:


> On behalf of all the ss.org UK contingent I ask that a mod PLEASE close this thread.



no!



Esp Griffyn said:


> who gives a fuck about them, Marcus is the true representation of the Englishman, hail the wolverine beard!



this


----------



## Neil (Jul 5, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> You think Freddie will vote for him?


No, what I said was that Karly and Lisa are going to nominate Freddie and Marcus.

Freddie and Marcus seem to be friendlier lately (havent watched it since Marcus was called into the diary room over the Sree thing and later on Freddie stood up for him, and so I dont know whats happened since).


I think Marcus is an easy target this week, no one else has really f**ked up big time, so the sitting on the fence people like Kris, Sophie Charlie may all vote for him, and I think a lot of that group are all going to vote Freddie again.

Hopefully Lisa will pick up enough nominations to get Marcus out of the firing line, I dont think any one else will be up.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 5, 2009)

Marcus being all over Noirin was a bit weird. Charlie and Rodrigo fucking gayfighting all the time is pissing me off too.

at the moment as it stands, I want Siavash to win.


----------



## liamh (Jul 5, 2009)

I love Siavash, especially as he is the Iranian Mike Portnoy.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 5, 2009)

did you see when Sree said to him "no one can see the fire in my heart" and Siavash just said "fuck sake" and walked away?  man I laughed so hard!


----------



## liamh (Jul 5, 2009)

When I first saw his audition tape I thought he was a bit pompous and that I was gonna hate him later on, but he's actually really cool.


----------



## Neil (Jul 5, 2009)

I thought he was a dick when he went in, hes actually alright, the ridiculous beard and moustache twisting is still a bit gay though.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 7, 2009)

Noirin is slowly exposing herself as a slag. Sree was well out of order since she never led him on, but she is taking the piss with Marcus. Fucking sitting on his knee and giving him massages but then saying she doesnt fancy him and she is just "friendly", yet you don't see her sitting on anyone elses knee. Then, she has the cheek to moan about Marcus behind his back, when she is causing the very problem she moans about.

Rodrigo and Charlie is pissing me off too, Charlie is a right twat. All of the bad stereotypes about gays are demonstrated perfectly in him, he is a total bitch. He whinges on at Rodrigo saying "leave me alone, you keep starting fights and I just don't want anything to do with you", but tbh I cant remember Rodrigo asking to be wrapped up in a sheet and nearly thrown in the pool, so who started that? Charlie is just a nasty twat.

Marcus still to win, I'm glad Siavash had a word with Noirin last night about her being a bit "over-friendly", and that Kris (as much of a douche as he is) has started calling Noirin a slag, because someone had to do it. Applause to her, she is very discreet and manages to keep a clean image relatively well, but the hideous witch underneath the facade is slowly being exposed.


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Jul 7, 2009)

Karly's had my schlong. No joke.


----------



## Neil (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah I couldnt believe Noirin bitching about Marcus when she is clearly leading him on.

Marcus needs to distance himself before he becomes Sree or he will be kicked out pronto.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 7, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Noirin is slowly exposing herself as a slag. Sree was well out of order since she never led him on, but she is taking the piss with Marcus. Fucking sitting on his knee and giving him massages but then saying she doesnt fancy him and she is just "friendly", yet you don't see her sitting on anyone elses knee. Then, she has the cheek to moan about Marcus behind his back, when she is causing the very problem she moans about.
> 
> Rodrigo and Charlie is pissing me off too, Charlie is a right twat. All of the bad stereotypes about gays are demonstrated perfectly in him, he is a total bitch. He whinges on at Rodrigo saying "leave me alone, you keep starting fights and I just don't want anything to do with you", but tbh I cant remember Rodrigo asking to be wrapped up in a sheet and nearly thrown in the pool, so who started that? Charlie is just a nasty twat.
> 
> Marcus still to win, I'm glad Siavash had a word with Noirin last night about her being a bit "over-friendly", and that Kris (as much of a douche as he is) has started calling Noirin a slag, because someone had to do it. Applause to her, she is very discreet and manages to keep a clean image relatively well, but the hideous witch underneath the facade is slowly being exposed.



dude nail > head. 100% agreed 

I think Rodrigo is a bellend for the way he's reacting to Charlie, but then again Charlie is a bully and I guess when you're a feminine gay man then fighting back against such a strong character must be hard, especially on TV.

he's not making it any easier for himself though.



Herb Dorklift said:


> Karly's had my schlong. No joke.



mine too, what a slut.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 7, 2009)

I have to say at this oppertunity, that Kris is a complete moron, his ignorance is staggering. He despises Freddie, despite Freddie having never wronged him in any manner. Kris is almost as bad a bully as Charlie, except he is more discreet, and instead of attacking Freddie openly he tries to pull the strings behind his back to engineer his removal. The problem, as Kris perceives it, is that Freddie is "boring" and a "twat", but the actual reason for the distate for Freddie is blindingly obvious to anyone with more than a handful of brain cells, is that Kris is very insecure about his intellectual prowess, or lack of it. Whenever Freddie starts a conversation about something that isn't related to blonde hair, big tits or alcohol Kris has absolutely nothing to say on the matter, and man that must suck! The vacuous idiots such as Lisa, Kris and Karly hate Freddie because they are intellectual dwarves next to him. 

Granted he does have his annoying habits (namely singing, glad he has packed that one in lately) but the way the thick ones leave the room when he starts talking is quite remarkable!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 7, 2009)

to be honest, I don't think that's it. I think it's more that he's a fucking annoying twat.

now that Charlie / Dogface / Kris / Halfwit / Marcus are up for eviction, it will be very interesting to see who goes.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 7, 2009)

Please god let it be Kris or Dogface, my IQ drops every time I see those idiots.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a feeling it will be Kris or Marcus.


----------



## Neil (Jul 8, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> to be honest, I don't think that's it. I think it's more that he's a fucking annoying twat.


 yeah I'm pretty sure thats why people find him anoying, I havent seen his reaction this week yet but when ever he gets put up hes really anoying for a few days and then carms down friday and is bareable by saturday and sunday. He's a weird chap.
I dont even think he's THAT intelligent, sure he bangs on about politics 24/7 and tries to turn every thing into a 'discussion' but its not like hes good a maths, physics etc

I think it's between Marcus and Sophie, because real men dont really watch bb lol I dont think Marcus stands a chance, but I think a lot of the women watchers will be jealous of Sophie and want her out.


----------



## yingmin (Jul 8, 2009)

This thread reminds me of one of my favorite Onion headlines: Are Reality Shows Setting Unrealistic Standards For Skanks?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 8, 2009)

Neil said:


> I dont even think he's THAT intelligent, sure he bangs on about politics 24/7 and tries to turn every thing into a 'discussion' but its not like hes good a maths, physics etc



yeah me either, he bangs on about how intelligent he is for observing things that are pretty obvious anyway.


----------



## Neil (Jul 8, 2009)

lol did you just see Sophie get anihilated with the red paint bomb? Brilliant!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 8, 2009)

yeah so jokes! hahaha 

Kris isn't actually too bad I reckon.

at the moment I hope Dogface goes, she's annoying me more than anyone else in the house, she's such a dickhead.


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 8, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I <3 her!
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Thats my girlfriend....

Now she has the red hair option turned on....


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 8, 2009)

Halfwit = Edward Norton in American History X anyone?


----------



## Neil (Jul 8, 2009)

Thats exactly what I was thinking! Although I think he looks stupid like that.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 9, 2009)

Noirin is fucking gorgeous but she's also a fucking idiot.


----------



## liamh (Jul 9, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Noirin is fucking gorgeous but she's also a fucking idiot.


Yep
Siavash is fucking awesome, love him.
Marcus, Siavash, Halfwit=win
Everyone else=twats


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 9, 2009)

liamh said:


> Yep







liamh said:


> Siavash is fucking awesome, love him.







liamh said:


> Marcus, Siavash, Halfwit=win







liamh said:


> Everyone else=twats





I want Dogface and Karly out, they are fucking annoying and talk shit 24/7.

Siavash was the dude I hated the most at the start but now it's clear that he's the coolest and most grown up of the whole bunch, he's even more grown up than Lisa is, she should be ashamed.


----------



## liamh (Jul 9, 2009)

Epic roflmao @ halfwits speach


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 9, 2009)

I made the mistake of watching it Live last night, so I literally saw all of that last night. it went on for much longer than what they showed


----------



## liamh (Jul 9, 2009)

I feel sorry for siavash sometimes
Did you see a few nights ago when noirin and co were accusing him of being a show off coz of the way he dresses?
Why does he have to justify the way he dresses?


----------



## Neil (Jul 9, 2009)

I cant believe Norine, what a twat and when Freddie got involved was hilarious, although pointless and made him look like a dick.

Marcus was also a twat earlier when he lied about saying Chris said sophie was quiet...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 9, 2009)

yeah Marcus flat out lied.

I would say Siavash did too but I think he was just really drunk and couldn't remember what he said


----------



## Neil (Jul 10, 2009)

May be she did it so she could gain friends in the other group so she can switch as the other groups is stronger.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 10, 2009)

Marcus ftw. If Dogface, Kris, Lisa and Karly all spontaneously combusted right now I'd fucking jump for joy.


----------



## Neil (Jul 10, 2009)

I cant believe Marcus is getting booed so much  The people there are obvious the 99% of the audience that are complete retards...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 13, 2009)

he does think he knows everything... and him hitting on Noirin is cringeworthy 

I swear they were supposed to be putting a housemate in today?


----------



## Neil (Jul 14, 2009)

He is gettings creepier lol

Siavash is a idiot, his two votes could have put lisa against karly this week, which would have insured at least one horrible bitch went (hopefully the ugly one) but he voted for noirin, what a muppet.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 14, 2009)

Siavash is a fool, he should have gotten rid of that cancerous hound Lisa instead of voting for Noirin.


----------



## liamh (Jul 14, 2009)

Meh, I prefer Lisa to Noirin.


----------



## Joel (Jul 14, 2009)

The only people in there that I don't mind are Freddy, Rodrigo, Charlie and Sophie. I really can't stand the rest. I did like it when Marcus stood up to Big Brother about him being 'racist' but apart from that he is just creepy as hell; he actually makes me want to tear out my eyes sometimes


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 14, 2009)

Marcus is not to blame, he is just being led atray by that witch Noirin. That said, that stupid bitch Lisa needs to go.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 16, 2009)

Karly is a fucking idiot, she's the kind of girl I would completely ruin and never speak to ever again.


----------



## liamh (Jul 17, 2009)

Let's hope that Noirin gtfo's tonight, eh?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 17, 2009)

liamh said:


> Meh, I prefer Lisa to Noirin.





liamh said:


> Let's hope that Noirin gtfo's tonight, eh?



 and then that fucking *WANKER* Rodrigo. I cannot STAND him.

Noirin was a bit of eye candy but I've got bored of her.

Karly and Dogface need to stay because they are hot.

Marcus needs to stay because he looks like a fat Wolverine.

Lisa needs to stay because she is cool 

Charlie needs to go because he's boring and fake.

Halfwit needs to go because he's boring now he's calmed down and he was a bit annoying anyway.

Siavash for the win!


----------



## meisterjager (Jul 17, 2009)

Pretty poor housemates this year, really. I dislike most of them, but agree that Siavash should win


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 17, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> and then that fucking *WANKER* Rodrigo. I cannot STAND him.
> 
> Noirin was a bit of eye candy but I've got bored of her.
> 
> ...



Charlie is a total bitch, he is fucking horrible. One of my friends has met him a few times, he is apparently something on a minor celebrity on the Newcastle gay scene, and the whole scene is comprised of only a few clubs so when I saw him being introduced as "Mr Gay Newcastle" I knew my mate in question would know him. He is still a twat though.


----------



## liamh (Jul 17, 2009)

Rodrigo needs to lighten the fuck up, the guy can't take a joke.
The irony is I remember his rant about "negative people" to Angel


Candy-ass pussy..


----------



## hairychris (Jul 17, 2009)

You're watching BB.

Therefore you're cunt-enablers.

Heheh.


----------



## Neil (Jul 17, 2009)

Rodrigo is a dick head, needs to lighten up and stop lecturing people about respecting the house when they want to have some fun, the irony being that little bitch fight he had with Charlie where he poured oil everywhere and threw it at him hitting the glass...


Karly is a fucking idiot as well, switching a token for 40 fags? She could have probably gotten 200 off of them lol


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 17, 2009)

I take back what I said about Karly I like her actually.

I think the fact I fancy her immensely also has something to do with it though.

I hate all 5 of the new housemate


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 18, 2009)

The 5 new housemates all totally blow. I'm glad Karly is out though, I'm sick of her feminist shit and ranting about Marcus, if he wants go on "Swearing and telling stories about fighting" then he fucking should, Big Brother doesn't get real men on the show very often. Come to think of it, Marcus is the only one I can remember, ever.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't know who that girl is, but she does not deserve her own thread


----------



## liamh (Jul 18, 2009)

I  Rex
I was laughing so hard when he was electrocuting everyone and noirin was crying


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 18, 2009)

JeffFromMtl said:


> I don't know who that girl is, but she does not deserve her own thread



you will not disrespect her hotness!


----------



## Neil (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh God I just feel sorry for Marcus now, hes being pathetic, its cringeworthy.


Although the new house mates have ruined the group dynamics I really wanted to see how that would pan out with Karly leaving, I'm just bored of it now.


----------



## liamh (Jul 19, 2009)

That stupidly muscular dude, what his name again?

Anyway, he is a fucking douche, hate him.


----------



## Neil (Jul 19, 2009)

Tom, would be nice to see Marcus kick his ass


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 20, 2009)

why have they put Herman Li in the house?







I fucking hate that guy, such a cock.

if I was banging Karly my dick would be firmly in my pants when I wasn't with her.


----------



## liamh (Jul 20, 2009)

I actually love Dogface now.
And it pissed me off to see dickfucks tom and kenny talking about her as if she was a piece of meat.

"She needs to lose some weight" ...Seriously?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 21, 2009)

Tom and Kenny are the biggest losers ever. Tom is a roided up twat and Kenny is some daft hong kong rich kid ("peenish vewee vewee shmall" ) who talks about how much money he has, but never where it comes from. I don't think he has as much money as he says he does, if he had "100 million" quid like he says, he'd be on the UK rich list, and I don't think he is.

Tom was going on the other night as well saying "Should I be scared of Marcus" and laughing. You can't put muscles on a chin, no matter how much you up your steroid dose. Marcus - black belt in Karate, Tom - gymmed up twat. I know who I'd bet on in a fight!


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2009)

this thread has fallen into fail territory i see


----------



## liamh (Jul 21, 2009)

We're long past the point of no return of fail-ness


----------



## Neil (Jul 21, 2009)

Tom is a woss though, he just has muscles, hes not a fighter, did you see when Kenny was all like 'yeah I'de just butt in between a girl and a guy and tell the guy to go away' and Tom was like'fuck no I wouldnt do that I dont want to get hurt' lol if Marcus is as good at karate as he says he is, he would have him in seconds.


----------



## Harry (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd take Hayley Williams over this chick any day *runs for cover while being chased by angry mob*


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 21, 2009)

liamh said:


> I actually love Dogface now.
> And it pissed me off to see dickfucks tom and kenny talking about her as if she was a piece of meat.
> 
> "She needs to lose some weight" ...Seriously?



yeah she is fucking hot, check it:





she doesn't need to lose any weight, that fucking Kenneth guy is such a wanker. did you hear him talking to Tom about what he does in London? honest to god, if I ever met that dude I would fucking break his jaw.



Esp Griffyn said:


> Marcus - black belt in Karate, Tom - gymmed up twat. I know who I'd bet on in a fight!





I think Tom is slightly intimidated by Marcus and Marcus isn't at all intimidated by Tom


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 21, 2009)

I loved how Kenneth was like "I'd just say to the guy "I'm not talking to you, I'm talking to your bitch" and turn back to her" because "thats how it is in London". Honestly, I've never been clubbing in London, but if you tried that in Newcastle you'd look back at the lass and get a pint glass smashed in your face. I can't imagine London is really all that much different; I think Kenneth is talking out of his arse.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 21, 2009)

me and my mate were watching it and I turned to him and said "if he did that to me I'd fucking spin kick him in the face"


----------



## liamh (Jul 21, 2009)

Tom maybe a roided up bastard, but marcus has a body made of alumantium.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 21, 2009)

you mean Adamantium?


----------



## liamh (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh shit, I need to watch more x-men..
But yeah, thats prbably what I meant.


----------



## Neil (Jul 21, 2009)

Lisa is such a pussy, she makes out like shes all hard and bitches behind everyones back, but shes always scared to do anything verging on braking the rules, with the roof thing and the nomination.Shes clining on to new house mates to try and get some more people on her team.

Shes a fucking snake as well shes managed to avoid being up this week even though shes the ONLY person who should be up this week lol, and rodo cos hes a pussy as well.

Kenneth is a nob as well, pretending is so big with so much security lol


----------



## liamh (Jul 21, 2009)

I lolled so hard at:

Kenneth: You're chatting shit, shut the fuck up *storms off*
Bea: *kind of shocked*
Kenneth: *walks back instantly* I've got no problem with you, we're friends, yeah? *offers hand to shake*

Oh man I hate Kenny.
I dont know what a fine piece of crumpit like carly see's in him..
Oh actually I do, money, how stupid of me.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 21, 2009)

this time on Friday, Kenneth "I Insulate Myself, I Really Do" Bigshot will be outside of the Big Brother house, mark my words.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 22, 2009)

I loved how Big Brother revealed the secret task last night and how the new housemates failed it. The new housemates (perhaps excepting Bea) will get zero trust now. I love how when Bea said she didn't want to play along, and that Tom and Kenny were the ones really pushing to do the task, they were off it and Kenny was like "don't try to put this on us". Fucking tossers.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 23, 2009)

this bunch are the smartest people they've ever put in the Big Brother house.

I now have disdain for Marcus, along with Rodrigo and Bea.

Kenneth has already left the house so I'm hoping that Noirin will go tomorrow.


----------



## Neil (Jul 25, 2009)

Can someone explain what happened with evictions last night? Kenneth left and they called it off or something? I only saw some of the 'interview' with him on c4+1 and didnt catch the reason why it was so long with just him.

Anyway it was f**king hilarious, the audience were just booing the crap out of him, brilliant! I get the feeling Karly is just with him for the money, when she was asked what she felt about all his flirting she was like 'well you have to work at relationships' blah blah really sounding like she wasnt bothered as long as he opened his wallet.

The funny thing is I would actually know whether he is rich at all, and how on earth he makes his money...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 25, 2009)

yeah evictions were called off so as not to mess with Big Brother's Big Plan.

I thought it was funny too and yes it is likely she's with him for the money but then on the flipside it's possible that we're just being cynical and they are in fact deeply in love.

.....

I'm not sure if he is a millionaire or not... last night he said he was a Ultra-High-Net-Worth Individual which means he's worth at least £30m if not more, but I saw this - not sure how reliable it is - but renting a flat in Morningside? 

Big Brother housemate accused of ripping off a charity | The Sun |Home Scotland|Scottish News

he certainly acts like a businessman but it could be just one big act.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 25, 2009)

Fucking moronic twat, came into the house a "legend" my arse, he is just some rich daddy's princess who flashes his cash to make it look like he has more than he does. His attempt to threaten Bea, inferring that he could have her murdered if she bothered him in a nightclub, were frankly ridiculous. Karly's dignity is clearly not worth more than a few pairs of shoes and a bottle of champagne, but you could tell that by just looking at her.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 25, 2009)

I like how his excuse for his behaviour in the house was that it was "not sustainable".

I also like how he thinks the general public are morons and will buy the bullshit he's spinning now he's out the house.

I have wondered if there is a different side to him and maybe I'm cynical about the Kenny/Karly relationship, but let's be honest, the only thing he's got going for him is his money (if he even has that).


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 26, 2009)

Noirin's facade is slipping quite badly now, hopefully even Marcus will wake up to her bullshit. She is just a massive fucking slag. Fucking Marcus around, kissing Siavash now going on about how she fancies Tom even more than Siavash. Her and the Incredible Roid can fuck off, I hope he goes this Friday.


----------



## meisterjager (Jul 27, 2009)

Noirin is the biggest cocktease I think the BB house has ever had. 

And she needs to grow up with this playground 'I fancy Siavash. I fancy Tom. But I KISSED Siavash, and now I feel like crying and being a fucking drama queen' immature bullshit. She's gonna get fucking mauled when she leaves that house, I can't wait.

Still, really nice lookin bird.

On another note, though, do none of you really think Marcus is full of shit, too? Personally, I think Marcus is a fucking tool, and a complete loser, and Tom seems like a fairly alright guy. Atleast agree that Marcus, regarding the past two weeks, has become very, very pathetic. Noirin might be the hottest chick in there (maybe), but she's a dickhead, and Wolv.. uh, Marcus always makes a point of saying it. Sorry... I honestly think he's a loser-hermit freak. And look at that fucking barnet 

Oh well... looks like Tom's walked, aswell. Must be some real tough groups in that house...

I think Siavash is the man, smooth operator, and he should win. Starting to worry that Halfwit might snatch it, though? Why's that dickhead always talking with a fucking smile on his face?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 31, 2009)

Jesus H. Christ Noirin is such a fucking dickhead.

she said sorry to Siavash and he said it's cool and SHE shouted at HIM?

insecurity galore methinks.

oh well, in an hour's time she will be leaving the house anyway 

Isaac is a fucking cock too, he just tells Noirin whatever she wants to hear and it results in her thinking her actions are justified and continues to be a dickhead.

she was better off listening to Marcus when he actually told her what she was like with 0% bullshit, but she didn't like that and quickly burnt that bridge.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 31, 2009)

also: I hate David


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2009)

That was vicious lol

what the hells going on btw, who is issac and david?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 31, 2009)

Isaac is the arrogant American dude and David is the gay twat from Leeds with the annoying voice


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah David is anoying, why the fuck is that Lisa bitch still in there?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 31, 2009)

good call.

my list of people to go:

David, Hira, Lisa and Rodrigo all need to get the fuck off my television.

anyone who's up for a bit of sadomasochism go and read the comments on the action within the house... I didn't know people that stupid existed. mind you, this _is_ the internet.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 2, 2009)

I am in love with Bea


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't know whats more incredible, the fact BB is still going or the fact this thread is


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 2, 2009)

yeah this thread is pretty much continuing purely for us venting on our ever-changing thoughts of each member of the Big Brother house


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 2, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> yeah this thread is pretty much continuing purely for us venting on our ever-changing thoughts of each member of the Big Brother house



Ha ha its all good. I don't watch BB anymore, I find the people who get in now are the most horrific cliches ever. Its always the same lot, its more predictable than a George A. Romero film. Reality TV my ass


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 2, 2009)

this year has been more 'real' than ever.

some intelligent people in this year - what the house has needed since it's conception


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 2, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> this year has been more 'real' than ever.
> 
> some intelligent people in this year - what the house has needed since it's conception



Aaah good. There have been many moments in the BB house where they've needed a strong minded person to stand up and say 'hang on, wtf?'.

The only good thing in the past about BB, is the Nuts and Zoo magazine spreads that come after


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 2, 2009)

oh yes there's been lots of that this year


----------



## meisterjager (Aug 3, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I am in love with Bea


 
I'm headed that way too...


----------



## meisterjager (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh man, Marcus' rant at David last night was awesome! Most I've ever laughed at this programme


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 6, 2009)

fuckin' a man!

David and Lisa are so slimey and dumb, what was it David said the other day? he used completely the wrong word when trying to sound clever when he was talking to Bea and I actually felt a bit sick he was so stupid.

Bea is a bit annoying and moans all the time but she is also very intelligent and very attractive, when she was talking to Marcus the other night about the moon landing and when she said that science fiction geeks should invest more in reality I was looking at my TV screen like ""


----------



## meisterjager (Aug 6, 2009)

That rings a bell, I remember him saying something stupid at the smoking area... can't remember what it was though. He's so simple. Bea.. well I'm feeling I can take her or leave her really. 

Still can't stand Freddie, he comea cross insanely false and smug. Smiling all the time... I think he should have been the Cheshire Cat this week... dick.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 6, 2009)

ah man I think Freddie's funny.

I can't stand Rodrigo he's such a little girl, whinging about respect whenever someone does something hilarious and then respects things very little himself. he's got double standards and needs to check himself.

David and Lisa to go.

My current favourites are Hira and Marcus


----------



## meisterjager (Aug 6, 2009)

I think Rodrigo's rants are funny though, I'd be purposely pissing him off if I was in there!

And Hira? Really? She doesn't do anything! I forget she's there most of the time... End of the program last night was funny though. She's actually more simple than David.

Do you really want Lisa dn David to go, though? Marcus and Bea with David and Lisa has gotta carry on as some kind of grudge match. Still think Siavash would be the winner, if he cheers up a bit now noirin's left.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 6, 2009)

Hira is just so... endearing?

Marcus and Bea fancy each other I think, a bit anyway.

and yes, I fucking hate Lisa and David hahaha.


----------



## meisterjager (Aug 6, 2009)

Hira is utter facepalm! she can stay if they give her more complicated tasks for her to screw up, that's all she does. She is kinda cute though, in an endearing way, yea... 

Any guesses as to what else the producers have planned? More housemates? I think there's around 4 weeks left


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 11, 2009)

ok so:

Freddie = pathetic.
Bea = super negative stressy bitch.
Marcus = captain cool as fuck.
Sophie = two-faced and thick.
Lisa = slimey fake gay.
David = slimey fake gay.
Rodrigo = funny Brazilian gay.
Charlie = slimey fake Geordie gay.
Siavash = the man.


----------



## meisterjager (Aug 12, 2009)

Pretty much sums it up, but Marcus is not cool as fuck, simply for the fact that he keeps asking for 'a guitar? ... with speakers?'

Siavash is a super cool dude. You know that man sits around in a drug rug smoking in his spare time!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 12, 2009)

meisterjager said:


> Pretty much sums it up, but Marcus is not cool as fuck, simply for the fact that he keeps asking for 'a guitar? ... with speakers?'
> 
> Siavash is a super cool dude. You know that man sits around in a drug rug smoking in his spare time!



Well they showed Marcus with some of his guitars in his audition video, so I'm sure he's not making a faux pas.

Marcus needs to win this now.


----------



## liamh (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh god, I've been away for the last two weeks and I've missed the fuck out of big brother.
Apparently I missed a shit-load of drama aswell, typical.
What have I missed?
Have Charlie and Rodrigo had butthole pleasures?
Are Halfwit and Bea together?
I know that Nom, Noirin and that fucking square Hira are gone though, thank fsm.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 12, 2009)

Hira gone, Bea sick of Feddie despite leading him on (typical pattern of this years BB), Marcus and Bea getting on well. bea clealry planning to use Marcus as a human shield. Charlie and Rodrigo kissing in bed. Lisa and David still as gay and slimey as ever.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 12, 2009)

Marcus did ask for a guitar with speakers I do remember that 

Mind you, he may have been putting it in layman's terms 

Bea full on hates Freddie now, so good.


----------



## liamh (Aug 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Bea full on hates Freddie now, so good.


Shit, I like both
I prefer Bea though, I've gotta support my fellow hippies


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 12, 2009)

nah I liked Bea at first.

she is intelligent and hot but...

she's like Freddie and Marcus; because she's intelligent, she looks way too much into things and the whole time she's convinced she's right even though her reasoning is based on little to no evidence at all.

all she's done for the last week is stress-out, shout at people, moan at people, wind people up and cry.

doesn't seem like a hippie to me... 

Siavash to win!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 12, 2009)

liamh said:


> Shit, I like both
> I prefer Bea though, I've gotta support my fellow hippies



Bea is not a hippy though, its just an image to allow her to work a certain angle. Everything she does is a calculated move to manipulate the workings of the house.

And this is probably what Marcus is asking for


----------



## liamh (Aug 12, 2009)

What marcus really wants is a Sherman eight string through a triple rec and 10 vader 412's


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 12, 2009)

I would actually pay money to see Marcus play guitar.

I bet he's shit.


----------



## liamh (Aug 12, 2009)

Nah, he's amazing, just like he's an amazing karate ninja master.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 13, 2009)

Marcus just pwned Bea in a friendly and tactile way - ultimate win!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 13, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Marcus just pwned Bea in a friendly and tactile way - ultimate win!



What did he do?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 13, 2009)

he just basically told her up front in a pretty relaxed and carefully worded way that she was being a negative bitch and that people outside will hate her if she doesn't sort her act out.

didn't go down very well...


----------



## liamh (Aug 15, 2009)

Rodrigo is so fucking funny 
I hate that new guy with the mohawk though


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2009)

So you guys are now actually talking about the show instead of the hotness of that chick? 

Will you guys be discussing The Hills or Hannah Montana next?


----------



## liamh (Aug 15, 2009)

Nah Hannah Montana totally sold out, it used to be be about the entertainment


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2009)

I see. 

Nice avatar, by the way.


----------



## liamh (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks


----------

